# I'm new here, I need some little help here



## salj (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello to you all 

Not only am I a newcomer here in this forum, I'm also a beginner in this world of classics. I hoped to receive any type of recommendations on where to start. I really liked the symphonies from Wagner and Mahler and wanted to try out some other new things... If there is any "starter's-kit" that I could begin my journey with, please feel free to share! 

Have a nice day!


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome to TalkClassical, salj. People here will likely give you many suggestions. One possible thing to try is looking through the list of TC Top Recommended works. The lists are broken into genres (operas, symphonies, piano concertos, string concertos, etc.). You might like to sample some works from the top of those lists. Once you try a few things, you'll have a better sense of what you like and can sample a bit deeper.

Good luck and have fun listening!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Welcome!

Do you like or intend to explore symphonies before Mahler's time? For example Haydn and Mozart? I can recommend some to begin with if you are interested. Happy exploring!


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

What has appealed to you about the Mahler and Wagner you have heard? We can definitely recommend works with similar elements. The top lists mentioned above are a pretty good sample of classical music.

Take your own path, but consider trying other works by composers that you have already liked. Mahler's Symphony No. 1 is quite nice and accessible on a first listen.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello friend,
If you like symphonic music, you can not miss those by Beethoven. He was the man that re-defined the word "symphony". Great symphonists such as Schubert, Brahms, Bruckner and Mahler are all his followers.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

and farther on to the 20th century... Stravinsky for example.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mmsbls said:


> Welcome to TalkClassical, salj. People here will likely give you many suggestions. One possible thing to try is looking through the list of TC Top Recommended works. The lists are broken into genres (operas, symphonies, piano concertos, string concertos, etc.). You might like to sample some works from the top of those lists. Once you try a few things, you'll have a better sense of what you like and can sample a bit deeper.
> 
> Good luck and have fun listening!


I second this :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

salj said:


> Hello to you all
> 
> Not only am I a newcomer here in this forum, I'm also a beginner in this world of classics. I hoped to receive any type of recommendations on where to start. I really liked the symphonies from Wagner and Mahler and wanted to try out some other new things... If there is any "starter's-kit" that I could begin my journey with, please feel free to share!
> 
> Have a nice day!


Try Prokofiev's Symphony No. 1 ("Classical"), a pithy, witty, melodic very approachable piece for a novice.

Also, Copland's Appalachian Spring-a beautiful, heartfelt ballet. One of Copland's greatest compositions. I think you will like it.

Good luck!


----------



## Classical Performances (Mar 8, 2016)

I believe that listening to a good classical radio station will help. There is currently a nice thread discussing this topic.

Classicalperformances.com


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Classical Performances said:


> I believe that listening to a good classical radio station will help. There is currently a nice thread discussing this topic.
> 
> Classicalperformances.com


Do you do anything else then promote your own site?


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

My classical newbie starter kit includes:

Barber: Adagio for Strings
Stravinsky: Firebird
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

salj said:


> If there is any "starter's-kit" that I could begin my journey with, please feel free to share!


Welcome to TC salj. I think this would be an excellent place to start:

http://www.amazon.com/Idiots-Guide-Classical-Music-Mus/dp/B000003FPT

There are 99 samples on this Cd, and even though the samples are not complete at least you can get a taste for what you like, because what you like is all that's important when it comes to listening to music. What all new listeners need is lots of diverse exposure to music.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Classical Performances said:


> I believe that listening to a good classical radio station will help. There is currently a nice thread discussing this topic.
> 
> Classicalperformances.com


I agree with this. A good general classical internet (or broadcast if you can find one) station is another good way to explore.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

What got me started in classical music was hearing a recording of Tchaikovsky's _Capriccio Italien_! If you haven't heard that yet, give it a try. It worked magic for me, and now, over half a century later, I can attest to having gained immense pleasures hearing thousands of "classical" works, from the Middle Ages and Early Renaissance through to the most contemporary of pieces. That includes all of Mozart, and nearly all of Haydn and Beethoven; the complete symphonies and concerti and sonatas of nearly every major composer (Schubert, Schumann, Mendelssohn, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Bruckner, Dvorak, Shostakovich ...) and dozens of lesser known folks; and music in a wide assortment of genres and styles and forms and from nations the world over and for single instruments, chamber ensembles, choruses and orchestras of all sizes.... There's a lot out there, and one can never run out of new music to hear. Believe me.

So, embark on the journey. It's a worthy pursuit with nary a downside. (To pursue classical music listening as a hobby or pasttime, you must be prepared to sacrifice time, and time is a very important component of one's life -- it's the one thing you can never replace once lost. So, you have to be dedicated. Too, the endeavor can cost a bit of cash, though today, by making use of free listening services on the internet, one can hear much that was once the sole domain of those who purchased records, tapes, or CD discs, or who had access to a classical music radio station. In other words, you live in a great time to enjoy classical music, to explore and venture.

So ... however you access your music, take a listen to the _Capriccio Italien_ by Tchaikovsky. I think you'll enjoy it. And way will lead to way. Tchaikovsky has a great many other works well worth your time -- seven symphonies, three piano concerti and a great violin concerto, a couple of great ballets including _The Nutcracker_, as well as chamber works and pieces for solo piano and even a couple of operas. Tchaikovsky is the starting point for many of us who cherish "serious or art music" and though way will lead to way and you'll move on to other composers and other works, you will probably never lose your appreciation for those first works which got you through the door. I know I haven't.


----------

